# Old fashioned butcher block



## Passin Thru (Jan 29, 2015)

I have for years wanted a real butcher block. Saw this one one Ebay and wonder if anyone has plans for a similar or a John Boos dupe. I could buy one but it's just not the same and prefer the old wedges holding the legs on. Just seems appropriate. I have enough Sugar Maple to make one and a 9 ft woodworkers workbench also so all I need is plans plans plans. Thanks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Sol...ock/311066881165?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m18


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

looks fairly easy to reverse engineer...

I would glue up the rows of wood first.

a giant jointer to surface those glueups would be great, but Im guessing you dont have a 20" jointer at your disposal so that could be tricky... maybe you could use a router sled. 

Then glue the stacks togther.


----------



## Passin Thru (Jan 29, 2015)

Good idea Thank You. Just wondering how they actually attached the legs. Just look odd but if the Chinese can reverse engineer a train, i can do a block of wood. LOL


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I would make the rows across the middle about 3" long so it would be hollow in the middle. Otherwise the thing is liable to weight 250 lbs. Then you could attach the legs from the inside with lag screws.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

it seems to me like you could just extend the corner peices to create legs...

Looks like one of their outer planks broke off and revealed that they used a threaded rod to hold the layers together. and its still breaking apart.


----------



## Passin Thru (Jan 29, 2015)

My Uncle Harry had one in his butcher shop and he used 2 parts mineral oil to 1 part beeswax dissolved then he would scrape it after it got cold. He also would spread salt on it every day and then scrape it off to purify it. Wish I'd been old enough when he sold to buy it. Thanks guys.


----------

